# S. morsitans eggs



## dtasrt_lk (Sep 4, 2009)

The second of my pedes to lay eggs for me this season, here are some photos  

This was directly after laying, where she was cleaning them. I only got a few shots before she wrapped up, blocking the view. Caught her just in time.


----------



## Lucas339 (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats and your photos are excellent!!!


----------



## Fyreflye (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, great pics- i love the colors and clarity!  I must say, that is a very striking girl you have there.    Please don't take this as an insult of any sort, but is it just me or does she somewhat resemble a piece of sushi?  The _morsitans roll_!


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 4, 2009)

Mmmmm sushi....

I must say that first pic is absolutely spectacular!!! Hope those eggs hatch!


----------



## skips (Sep 5, 2009)

may I ask, did you get your mortisans to breed, or were they shipped to you wild caught already gravid?


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks all. and haha fyreflye 

skips: this one is wild caught gravid, I collected her myself. When I found this population I took just two females. I didnt find a male but that wasnt a worry because I expected them to have mated anyway.

They are quite small, only getting to ~80mm. This is the other one:


----------



## skips (Sep 5, 2009)

dtasrt_lk said:


> Thanks all. and haha fyreflye
> 
> skips: this one is wild caught gravid, I collected her myself. When I found this population I took just two females. I didnt find a male but that wasnt a worry because I expected them to have mated anyway.
> 
> They are quite small, only getting to ~80mm. This is the other one:


good god in heaven they're pretty.  I'm pretty new to pedes and all this morph stuff...well I havnt bothered to learn all the morphs of any species.  What morph is this?  I'm really looking for captive bred pedes but im starting to think no one in the continental U.S. actually breeds them.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 6, 2009)

wow they look amazing...
congrats on the clutch!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 6, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Mmmmm sushi....
> 
> I must say that first pic is absolutely spectacular!!! Hope those eggs hatch!


My thoughts exactly   Almost looks like fish roe wrapped in a tiger prawn.  More wasabi , please!  Is this lady from N. Africa?


----------



## xenesthis (Sep 6, 2009)

*country of origin?*

Amazingly beautiful pede! Love the neon blue legs!

What country of origin? I'm guessing it's South Africa.

Todd


----------



## skips (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry to be a pest, but what would I have to call this centipede to refer to it's exact coloration?  It's S. mortisans, but is there an appended subspecies or morph name?


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 6, 2009)

skips said:


> It's S. mortisans, but is there an appended subspecies or morph name?


No, recently not or better...there are subspecies of morsitans but this one does not belong to a special one. But they are from Australia, thats for sure.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Sep 6, 2009)

Oops sorry, forgot to mention that. Thanks Turgut. yes these are from Australia, no subspecies and I dont have a special 'morph name' for them  however _morsitans_ from this area have really bright red cephalic plate/tergite I, compared to the usual brown. Its the first thing to catch my eye when lifting up a rock with one of these underneath.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful. So they went from snake morphs to invert ones?


----------



## Roski (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the most beautiful thing I've seen all week. Thanks for sharing and good luck!


----------



## skips (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks turgut and dtasrt_lk.  Man it's cool looking.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Sep 8, 2009)

dtasrt_lk said:


> The second of my pedes to lay eggs for me this season, here are some photos
> 
> This was directly after laying, where she was cleaning them. I only got a few shots before she wrapped up, blocking the view. Caught her just in time.



Can you post the full size image of the second picture?? ... I would like to use it as my wallpaper...   haha  THX!


----------



## skips (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha, those pictures are my facebook picture right now.  Like I said.  Beautiful pede.  get those photos copy writed...but dont sue me.


----------



## mandipants (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't really do the peds, but this is breathtaking.  Kudos!  These shots blow 90% of the T pics I've seen out of the water.  I would hang this on my wall, above the mantel.  Bravo!!!!

And of course, congrats on your up coming additions!


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Photos are meant to be shared! Technically they are copyrighted (through Flickr) but I dont mind if people use them.. 

I will take another photo later on of the pedelings


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Oct 11, 2009)

Just an update on this female.. they turned into pedelings a week ago. She looked thirsty so I gave her some water and the enclosure has dried out a bit so I need to fix it without disturbing her too much..


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 11, 2009)

congrats :clap: :clap:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 12, 2009)

My eyes are misting- what a beautiful family photo.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2009)

holy poop!!! you take some amazzzzing pictures.  I really mean it, and you probably know it.


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you, although the last photo was taken with a semi broken flash, I accidentally melted part of the plastic bit on the internal flash lol

So a good excuse to buy an external . Got a Nikon SB-400 and now I just have to get used to it but this is what I have so far.

I expect them to start moulting on Thursday.


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 19, 2009)

i never got into peds but that is the most beautiful centis i've ever seen ..seriously.
i wish i could get some of them. real beauty


----------



## NecroNeko (Oct 21, 2009)

wow this pede is remarkable! I saved it as msn icon! thx for sharing!:}


----------



## Selket (Oct 30, 2009)

How are these guys doing? I am possibly thinking about getting into pedes, and these pics definitely help.


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Oct 30, 2009)

The pedelings moulted and left her about a week ago, heres the last good shot I took, you can see the two at the bottom going through their first moult 







pedelings:

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/dtasrt_lk/7f9b3e46.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/dtasrt_lk/4d151ab8.jpg


I took some pics before they left but they didnt really work out. I tried something different and the colours came out all messed up.

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/dtasrt_lk/539fe77b.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/dtasrt_lk/d98241ff.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/dtasrt_lk/eb6f517a.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/dtasrt_lk/280a310b.jpg


----------



## plo (Oct 30, 2009)

How Much You Asking For Those ?:2:


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Nov 1, 2009)

Their not for sale sorry..


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*... I am speechless! 

Those are some of THE most stunning photos I have EVER seen.. of anything! Maybe it's the concept of a centipede cuddling a clutch of eggs, and then pedelings... but whatever it is, those photos have "it".. AMAZING work!!

I was going back and forth before about getting pedes.. but these photos REALLY make me want to get some! *


----------



## TomM (Nov 7, 2009)

Teal said:


> *... I am speechless!
> 
> Those are some of THE most stunning photos I have EVER seen.. of anything! Maybe it's the concept of a centipede cuddling a clutch of eggs, and then pedelings... but whatever it is, those photos have "it".. AMAZING work!!
> 
> I was going back and forth before about getting pedes.. but these photos REALLY make me want to get some! *


+1 ... I have always loved living things since I was born, and centipedes have been one of the only few species to give me the heebie-jeebies...and I've worked with and held owls, snapping turtles, various snakes and reptiles, and so one....but after these pictures, I am seriously considering buying a centipede.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 7, 2009)

Those are the coolest morsitans I've seen ..and you have a good camera and know how to take good pics!  me go bed now.


----------

